# Chef, Australia, $50,000 Sponsorship Available



## dingo144 (Dec 5, 2011)

Hey guys

I just found this job posting: Chef - Sponsorship available

Maybe somebody is interested and wants to take this chance?!?!

All the best

cheers


----------



## lemmor (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi dingo,

I've been interviewed by one of their agents. He said an employer may be available and you have to pay for the visa processing fee.


----------

